# Have decided to get a guide for 2 weeks in ND



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

I have made my choice to hire a guide for 2 weeks in ND from the 16th-30th of October. After posting a few weeks back asking ofr information on hunting in North Dakota i have decided i am not experienced enough to have a go at it and freelance on my own. Does anyone have any recomendations for guides in the Devils Lake area for ducks? Thanks


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Go to huntthenorth.com and find the numbers to as many ND waterfowl hunting guides as you can. And I would'nt base my decision on who's hunting near Devils lake, I'd base it off of who I clicked with over the phone and who I thought would provide a quality hunt for my price.

Decide what will determine the quality of your hunt.
Price, Decoy quality, Pit blinds or layout hunts, If pit blinds will they allow the clients to watch the birds finish or do they make you close the lids while birds are working? Do you want to shoot ducks and geese or just ducks, Do you have a dog? Can you bring it? Is the kill an important part of the hunt? Ask what thier average bird per day was last fall. Are they scouting and following the birds around hunting the "X" or are they hunting the same fields all season.

Each guide service shoud have an impressive photo gallary. Check them out. The proof is in the pictures.

You can probly find a few more numbers by googling ND waterfowl guides.

Call around and ask questions based on what will make a quality hunt for you. Enjoy your stay in ND.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing when looking into any guide operation.....big game, waterfowl, etc.

Call and ask for references. Both ones who had successfull hunts and those who had less than successfull hunts. Because if the ones who did not have the great success will still recommend the guide. Then that is a good choice.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

chducks, I don't quite understand why you would want a guide for 2 weeks. $150 a day per gun, WOW! You can only shoot a 2 day limit of birds without eating some. 12 ducks shouldn't take to long to put in the freezer. Especially not over 2 weeks around devils lake. It may be a good idea to get a guide for a day or two to get your bearings a little and then free lance. Unless you plan on eating lots and lots of ducks while up there, you may find yourself doing more watching than trigger pullling. Now it may be a good idea to hunt ducks for 2 days and then geese for 2 days, but that is darn short of 14 days. Bring a fishing rod, it may come in handy. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I would get into touch with Todd Siemers or Theodore Mertz.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id give Chaz Hightower a call.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

What bucky are you gettinga 10% finder fee or what. Bucky I think you and Joe would make good guide except for the 3 packs of heaters you smoke in the field. Du meeting on the 22nd of sept.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Id give Chaz Hightower a call.


I already booked him for most of october.

I'm also going to have to keep his contact info quiet, if anyone could get ahold of him his phone would never quit ringing.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

If you can afford to pay a guide for two weeks straight in ND, then I would suggest you to considering going to Canada. The limit on ducks is higher and overall hunting pressure lower. Some areas of Canada limit the number of outfitters in a given zone, thus land leasing and competition between guides is low too.

Ducks are often an after thought since geese remain the primary focus. Those focusing on ducks ... must be unreal.

You good start way north in The Pas or Delta and head south into the grainfields ...

Manitoba and SK is where I would spend my money this fall if I had the kind a $$.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

*Another plus is guides in Canada carry no guns*. You will never be lifting your gun on falling birds your guide just nailed to "help the bag"


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Not to mention, nobody needs a guide to hunt waterfowl in ND, not even the most rank amateur. If you think you need a guide to hunt ducks in ND, you probably shouldn't be hunting ducks at all.

Jim


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good luck with that. All I can say is do your research. Lots of guides up here seem to have a difficult time keeping their nose clean...


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

jhegg said:


> Not to mention, nobody needs a guide to hunt waterfowl in ND, not even the most rank amateur. If you think you need a guide to hunt ducks in ND, you probably shouldn't be hunting ducks at all.
> 
> Jim


What a kind thing to say Jim. I am not sure that's the advice he was looking for.

The guy has made his mind up that he wants a guide. I don't see the need for people to berate him for that.

CH,

A few points on this
1) Bloody had a good point. Huntthenorth.com is a good resource. As mentioned, pick the guide you are comfortable with, not just one in DL. There are plenty of birds around outside of the DL area.
2) Think about Canada... If it's too late this year think about next. Cheaper, less pressure and higher limits. 
3) As mentioned, some of the guides reputations are called in question frequently. Do you homework and call several references...

Good Luck


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

PLEASE reconsider. If you can throw six decoys into a pothole, you can hunt ducks in North Dakota. If it is field hunting that you want to do, then stick a mojo mallard and some duck and goose decoys in a field where you found them feeding the night before and cover yourself with an old blanket covered in stubble and have fun. Thats what we did five years ago on our first hunts in ND. We had never even been to ND prior to that and we killed ducks. You are helping to chip away the hunting privileges that the people in North Dakota enjoy by using a guide that is leasing up large amounts of land and keeping out the local guy or NR that would otherwise be able to hunt. Dont sell yourself short so fast.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Scott,



> What a kind thing to say Jim. I am not sure that's the advice he was looking for.


Sometimes the truth hurts. If you want to sugar coat it - fine. Either way, there is no need for a guide to hunt waterfowl in ND.

Jim


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Scott,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I grew up just south of Devils Lake. I go back often in the fall. If you just want someone to set up your decoys go for the guide. You would have to close your eyes, bury your head, bend your gun barrel, and sleep until noon not to shoot ducks in that area.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Please please please listen to the guys who say don't go with a GUIDE. ME included. There is no need for a guide in ND. Like Plainsman and cedar creek have posted. it is very easy to shoot ducks and you need little to no experience to do it. If you do it yourself you will have more satisfaction out of your hunts knowing that you did it yourself and killed birds. You are just feeding to the guides adn the land around DL is getting swallowed up by guides. Its one thing to have a few fields but there are guys around there that have thousands of acres posted. Last time i tried to hunt a thousand acres at once I couldn't do it. Look at the ND game and fish department website they have free maps with public hunting areas on it. hunt those and i guarantee you will kill birds


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Honestly, I can't imagine anyone hiring a guide to hunt ND for two weeks...either they're screwing with you guys to get a rise out of you all (which they did), or they're just richer than Donald Trump. If they're actually doing this, all I can say is what a ridiculous waste of money. Sorry...just the truth.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, I wish I could reel in fish like this when I'm on the lake! You guys take the bait way too easily...this guy is obviously messing with you...


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

It could be a loooooonnnnnnnnnggggg 2 weeks if you hire a guide that you don't "click" with. For you and the guide. I don't think that would be very enjoyable at all.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Honestly, I can't imagine anyone hiring a guide to hunt ND for two weeks...either they're screwing with you guys to get a rise out of you all (which they did), or they're just richer than Donald Trump. If they're actually doing this, all I can say is what a ridiculous waste of money. Sorry...just the truth.


Must be a member of the US congress.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

2 Things I look for in a guide...

How many bands to they have on their laynard

Do they have pro-staff stickers on their trailer.

If you are lucky enough to get both, you should be on the right track


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

I have decided to have a go of it on my own and freelance after reading your replies...... Thanks for the input..... Unless Hustad offers to guide us then we would do that......


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chducks said:


> Unless Hustad offers to guide us then we would do that......


NO ONE. Has that kind of money! :lol:

Nodak rules!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

chducks said:


> I have decided to have a go of it on my own


Good luck. You wont need it


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Good for you. Find a pothole or field and pound'em.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

chducks said:


> I have decided to have a go of it on my own and freelance after reading your replies...... Thanks for the input..... Unless Hustad offers to guide us then we would do that......


chducks - if you really, really want to, hire someone for a couple of days. Nothing wrong with being pampered by someone doing all the work for a couple of days. But honestly, my group of guys have been coming to ND for over 10 years, and you should be able to shoot some birds by freelancing. It takes work, and drive time scouting, but honestly it's a pretty good bet if you have any hunting ability. If you want any ideas from me, PM me...be glad to give you my thoughts.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

2 weeks is a good chunk of time. You may spend the first couple of days scouting the territory but after that you should be able to find a decent settup nearly every day.

Buy a ND Atlas. It shows most of the pot holes in the state and will give you some ideas of where to start looking.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i have heard things about Jason Mitchell...

just cant remember if it was good or bad..


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I would highly recommend Top Gun Guide Service (Matt Koska), I have hunted with him in:
Rochester, MN
St. Mary, KS
Mound City, MO

And in Sept my buddy and I are going to Sask with Top Gun. These guys try very hard and work to give you a good hunt.

I know they move from Sask and go down to ND the first part of Oct., they hunt around the DL area.

[/img]


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

your kidding right???

i aint saying they arent good guys, but come on..


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

limitsbynoon said:


> I would highly recommend Top Gun Guide Service (Matt Koska), I have hunted with him in:
> Rochester, MN
> St. Mary, KS
> Mound City, MO
> ...


I can spell *SPAM* can you?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Call the NWR's that are spread around the state and ask them if there are decent bird numbers in their area. Then go where it sounds best and let the locals know that you would like a little help if possible. You will be surprised how good a nice laid back approach works. Remember to listen and not talk if someone does open up to help you:beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

limitsbynoon said:


> I would highly recommend Top Gun Guide Service (Matt Koska), I have hunted with him in:
> Rochester, MN
> St. Mary, KS
> Mound City, MO
> ...


I just thought of this, and i may be wrong, but dont you have to be a resident of ND to guide here?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bigblackfoot said:


> I just thought of this, and i may be wrong, but dont you have to be a resident of ND to guide here?


Thats a negative. ND requires classes and a heafty annual fee for NR's to guide in ND.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> A. Who is a Guide or Outfitter?
> "Guides" are defined as "an individual who is employed by or contracts with a licensed outfitter to help the outfitter furnish personal services for the conduct of outdoor recreational activities directly related to the conduct of activities for which the employing outfitter is licensed."
> 
> An "Outfitter" means a person that holds the person's business operation out to the public for hire or consideration; provides facilities or services for consideration; maintains, leases, or otherwise provides compensation for the use of land and which receives compensation from a third party for use of that land; or otherwise uses equipment or accommodations for consideration for the conduct of outdoor recreational activities, including hunting animals or birds and fishing on lakes, reservoirs, rivers, and streams. An outfitter may act as a guide.
> ...


Straight off the ND website....


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

I was going to try to provide some intelligent comments with meaning, purpose and insight, but I found myself getting sick.
uke:

Serenity Now!!


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I should chime in on this subject or not, but looking at the # of views maybe I will.

I have very limited NoDak hunting experience. 2 years to be exact. However, I've been duck hunting for over 30 years now. My home state of Michigan has been increasing hard to find areas to hunt (freelance). Guides or groups "lock-up" or offer money to landowners which effectively takes that acreage away from people who refuse to pay or have limited means. And yes, even the people who only do it "once" effects the land available to all.

Regarding the guiding itself: it's really only duck shooting. True hunting includes many miles of scouting and glassing, proper set-up, and good shooting. In 2 years I think I've only limited once. But that really doesn't matter, because that's not the measure of a succesful hunt for me. I've met some really great folks out there, seen some beautiful country, and enjoyed my hunt as a whole experience. Those things are what keep me coming back. I''l be there the 17th-24th. Pleas rethink going with a guide. I can't gaurantee you limits, but you're more than welcome to come with me and we're bound to stumble on some birds sooner or later. :beer:

h-i-t-w


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Great comments. Very true. You found the words I was searching for before I got ill. I am allergic to guides and riffraff.

Again, great post.


----------

